# My Project



## GarryA (Apr 17, 2011)

Guess I will be changing things around. It seems the hub motors for 20" rims have the same gearing as for 28" rims, or 26" rims so less speed and distance. Hence I will be directing my efforts to a one 36V or 48V DC motor mounted between the 2 rear tires, now being roughly 6 inches apart, or however wide the motor is and secured to the frame. It is also possible I will run just one huskier rear wheel with the motor harnessed to the frame and chain driven to the rim. 
Because I will be using only one motor I will be changing my battery alignment to suit. While still using the SLA 12V I might increase the amperage while decreasing the overall number of batteries. This would lighten the load...a bit whilst making up for sag and other loss.

Would an 800W motor running 900W or 1000W from the batteries be good or am I over-gunning it? Would that suit any peaking of the motor? Is a 48V motor too much, or not enough for an overall weight of the trike being just 300 lbs? Is my project too far fetched to respond to or am I just being an idiot for attempting this?


----------

